# Spiele filmen



## Thunderbolt (3. Dezember 2004)

hallo,
Ich weiß, dass das thema schon diskutiert wurde. aber es handelt sich um ein spezifisches problem. ich wollte damit beginnen Videos aus meinen Spielen aufzunehmen. ich habe mir dazu mehrere programme angesehen. GameCam und Fraps. in einem thema auf dieser seite, ist schon länger her (märz glaub ich), wurde gesagt, das die oben genannten programme als *freeware* zu haben sein. jedoch ist im letzten jahr eine menge passiert, so dass ich diese programme gegen geld reestrieren lassen muss um den vollen funktionsumfang zu haben.
so meine frage. Kennt Ihr andere programme mit denen ich auch filmen kann und welche als *freeware* mit vollem funktionsumfang erhältlich sind? wenn nicht könnt ihr mir ältere installationsdatein(als man die programme s.o. noch nicht regestrieren lassen musste) per email schicken. PM bitte an mich.

grüsse thunderbolt


----------



## Bergatroll (7. Februar 2005)

Probier's mal mit FRAPS. das ist glaubich immernoch Freeware.


----------



## Isac (8. Februar 2005)

> Probier's mal mit FRAPS. das ist glaubich immernoch Freeware.



Leider nicht. Das Programm ist für 30$ zu haben. Die kostenlose Version kann nur 640X480, ohne Sound aufnehmen und mit Wasserzeichen im Bild versehen.

Bin erst vor kurzem auf das Programm gestoßen und suche ebenfalls eine Alternative


----------



## Jukkales (9. Februar 2005)

Nimm die Testversion von SnagIT da müsste eigentlich alles gehen(für 30 Tage).Nur brauchst du dafür sehr viel arbeitsspeicher und nen schnellen CPU


----------

